# Best way to mount a seat



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

What I did on my old boat was to mount the seat onto marine plywood the length of my dry box, then used the straps that hold my dry box down over the plywood to hold the board in place. I also mounted small ammo cans on the sides for quick access. 

When I needed to get into dry box, the dry box lid would lift the seat board up. When I needed to load the dry box, I'd take the board with the seat to the side. Worked pretty well and was cheap to make.

I don't have a decent detail picture, this is the best I can find:


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Kazak has a nice easy solution. 

What i did was weld some 1" u-channel aluminum to the top of the box. then bolt the seat thru the channel (a wrench can easily get inside the channel). My seat has adjustable slider.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Endomadness, that's what I was going to do originally, but I had one of those cheapo FrontierPlay dry boxes and the lid wasn't sturdy enough to put a seat right on top of it. The plywood allowed me to distribute the weight on the lid. Also, I had no access to a welder


----------



## hand8272 (May 24, 2011)

I did about the same as kazak. I made some loop straps so makes it pretty easy to get in and out of the dry box. I also made different holes in the board so it can be adjusted for different people.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Hand, that's a great idea with those extra holes!


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

kazak4x4 said:


> Endomadness, that's what I was going to do originally, but I had one of those cheapo FrontierPlay dry boxes and the lid wasn't sturdy enough to put a seat right on top of it. The plywood allowed me to distribute the weight on the lid. Also, I had no access to a welder


Put a piece of 3/4 plywood inside the drybox lid and bolt thru lid & plywood.
Seal the holes with silicone and the drybox will not leak (tested upside down in Lava).


----------



## brasscap (Jul 12, 2009)

Cambridge Welding makes a seat bridge that goes over your box. 2 pieces of angle with a riser and flat bar welded together. Make the seat fully adjustable since the bolts sit in between the flat steel. Drill one hole in each angle and set in place with a U-shaped lynch pin. 

Cascade Outfitters Whitewater Rafting Equipment: Seat Bridge, Cambridge

I suppose Cy could make it out of aluminum too.


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

One other option for your consideration. My seat slides on to the box. This looks like a pretty slick set-up. Adjustable Seat Slider Kit


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

Mad Cow Metal works did put our seat on our dry box. It is sweet. He had to use a plastic cutting board to fill in the space and silicone to seal it, but it's great.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

kazak4x4 said:


> Hand, that's a great idea with those extra holes!


I made our board so it is not as long (fore/aft) as the cooler it sits on, and the straps go around the ends of it. This allows the straps to be used for fine adjustment. Each of the 4 holes uses it's own strap.


----------

